# What do you think the world would be like...



## The Master™ (Jul 18, 2004)

...if White Europeans hadn't turned the world into their own personal playground...  

I have always held the firm belief, that the world is so screwed up because of the little European empires carving out the world to do with as they pleased...

What would the world be like if the Mouri's of New Zealand, the Australian Aboriginals, the pacific polynesians, the people's of Africa, the Aztecs (and other peoples of South America and the Caribbean region, the Native American Indians of the US and Canada, and all the other indigenous peoples around the world hadn't been destroyed, raped, persecuted, tortured or forceably evicted from their ancestral lands???

Would the world be a better place??? Or constantly at war???

What do you think???


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 19, 2004)

If all the native cultures had shared the such technological levels, then my vote goes for total global-scale war. And pity the Aztec POWs.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 19, 2004)

Ah, sacrifice to the gods!!!

Hey, some polynesians would probably through their POWs to the volcano gods!!!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 19, 2004)

If Europe did not share its industry and technology with the world.  That would be interesting.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 19, 2004)

I think it would probably be just about like it is now.  The only difference would be that everyone would be complaining about some other group besides the white folks dominating and taking advantage of everyone.

I mean, it isn't like it is only the white Euroepan/North American culture that has ever had rape and persecution and slavery and all the other bad things that European culture always gets blamed for.  Maybe the other cultures did these things slightly differently and maybe not on as large a scale, but they mostly did them just the same, and if they had been the ones with the superior firepower (literally and in other aspects of technology) they would have been just as ruthless.

Just my opinion, but one based on reading a little bit of history.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 19, 2004)

True but without the accelerated development that they received from the conquering Europeans, they would not be killing each other on such a large scale as they are today.  The on going bloody civil wars of the second and third world would be much less destructive if they did not have machine guns, missiles and land mines.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 20, 2004)

I think you're making the assumption that these things would not have been developed by other societies if the Europeans had not given these things to them.  That isn't an assumption I accept.  Technological advances would have been made.  Maybe not on the same timetable, and perhaps not in exactly the same way as the Europeans developed them, because history would have played out differently.  Still, the technology of warfare would have developed, sooner or later, because that is what human beings do.  They advance technologically, and anything that can be turned to destructive ends will be turned that way.  Anyway, that's what the evidence so far in history shows.

And if you are assuming the European development of these things, but no transmission of these technologies to other cultures in other areas of the world, I just can't see that.  Expansion comes with technology, and even without physical expansion, diffusion would have occurred eventually because Europe is not physically isolated from the rest of the world.

I'm sorry if I sound pessimistic and cynical.  In regards to this topic, I don't see any reason to not be.


----------

